# Very New looking for general recommendations



## Ricardobles (May 25, 2021)

Hi, I'm Jordan from Edinburgh Scotland.

My experience with getting into coffee as a hobby and not just the brown wake up liquid. Is still very much in its infancy. I've got myself a moka pot and a hario mini mill. With the beans I've tried and different grind settings I've managed to get a great coffee. But looking to get more into espresso. Been watching a lot of James Hoffman videos and honestly just really looking for some more insight into getting an espresso machine and electric grinder.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ricardobles welcome to the forum. Do you have s budget for machine and grinder.


----------



## Ricardobles (May 25, 2021)

So right now I'm very much thinking about 300-400. Been looking at a gaggia classic and really unsure about good grinders. A friend has a classic and I've heard very good things from my limited research so far 😛


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There are quite a few grinders and machines in the classifieds section that may well fit your needs and budget.


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. There are some pretty good hand grinders out there that are suitible for espresso


----------



## Ricardobles (May 25, 2021)

Awesome! I was recommended the hario mini mill as a good starting and it's done me well so far. Only really used the Moka pot until now though. But wanting to start trying espresso. However I'm completely clueless when it comes to what a good espresso should be. So I feel like getting a machine would just be me fumbling through with lots of trial and error.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

Ricardobles said:


> However I'm completely clueless when it comes to what a good espresso should be. So I feel like getting a machine would just be me fumbling through with lots of trial and error.


 get yourself some espresso from a good cafe, and once you have a machine and grinder you will know what to be aiming for. artisan roast are good in edinburgh, there are sure to be others too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ricardobles said:


> However I'm completely clueless when it comes to what a good espresso should be.


 Varies from person to person. Focus more on how much you like the taste & if not, try & articulate why not then maybe we can help.


----------

